# Yamaha RGX612S replacement tremolo ?



## sansp00 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello,

Im a noob here 
My good old Yamaha RGX612S guitar is starting to show signs of it's age. The tremolo on it is kinda falling a part (screws coming loose and so on). Querying Yamaha for replacement parts was unsuccessful since the guitar is near 20 years old. I read that the tremolo on the guitar was a branded Floyd Rose double locking pro tremolo and was wondering if it could be replaced (drop in replacement) by a newer Floyd Rose model ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Patrick S.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but you can go to the following site and get templates for real floyds, which will tell you if a replacement will fit.

http://www.floydrose.com/instructions.html

If you get a licenced floyd rose, you'll have to check the size and post spacing before you buy it as they are not all the same as the original floyd.


----------



## sansp00 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, they took quite some time, but Yamaha finally found a replacement tremolo for the guitar. The only issue that the replacement itself is ~350$ , so with labour, it's way too expensive.
I'll take a look at the templates since I found original Floyd Roses tremolo assembly kits ranging in the low hundreds.
Patrick S.


----------

